# Rashard McCants To The Kings



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The Minnesota Timberwolves have agreed to trade guard Rashad McCants to the Sacramento Kings for forward Shelden Williams in a swap of disappointing lottery picks, two people with knowledge of the deal told The Associated Press on Thursday.
> 
> The Wolves also got rookie guard Bobby Brown from the Kings and sent rarely used center Calvin Booth to Sacramento.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2009/news/02/19/kingswolves_deal.20090219.ap/index.html


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

The kings don't get enough credit for all these good trades they pulled off. They acquired some good young talent.

Rashad's coming around, he just needs play-time.


----------

